# Good enclosures to keep true spiders in?



## windscorpions1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Is there a good enclosure to keep true spiders in? The best thing I've seen so far are little specimen  bottles.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Apr 12, 2013)

What type of true spider?  It really depends on the age and species.


----------



## windscorpions1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Just small ones. ( no bigger than a wolf spider )


----------



## MSpear (Apr 12, 2013)

Deli cups come in lots of sizes, and for real tiny ones, I saw a suggestion on the boards about the condiment cups (like you would put catchup in...'to go' style)
My sister in law found some neat salt/pepper shaker trinkets at a dollar store and gave it to me as a gift. We put a house spider in it on Easter!


----------



## windscorpions1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks this helps me a lot


----------



## buddah4207 (Apr 13, 2013)

you could also use pill vials as they come in a few different sizes


----------



## Mike41793 (Apr 16, 2013)

I got these containers:





From this website:
http://www.freundcontainer.com/

Browse around under the "plastic containers" section. They have all kinds of neat stuff for pretty cheap. The plastic is hard, but still pliable enough to punch holes into for ventilation. I like the screw on tops too. Seems a bit more secure than deli cups.


----------



## SnowMonkey (Aug 10, 2015)

I use test tubes from Michael's for mine. I think they're supposed to be for candy.


----------

